
UK gov’t promises all homes will have legal right to 10Mbps broadband by 2020 - tomkwok
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/11/uk-govt-promises-all-homes-will-have-legal-right-to-10mbps-broadband-by-2020/
======
spacecowboy_lon
So intercity pensioners on limited incomes will subsidize the laying of a link
to people like My mate who lives in a remote farm house in a marsh. (currently
I think he runs his own home brew link)

And to be honest I am at about 6k Yards and get 3.5 which is fine for iplayer.

